# Nizmo collars



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

So figured I'd do a test run with the 1" collars. I am gonna have to place a 1.5 collar order come this up coming payday or when I get back from Idaho. =3

Peaches in the 1" 4ply concord purple









Bogart in the 1" 4ply pacific blue (this is my fav color!)









Riley in the 1" 2ply hot pink.









Riley and B-man sporting their gear


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice!!!!! Trevor does awesome work


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

yes he does. I LOVE them. =3


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG they all look so awesome, I am LOVING that blue on Bogart, I LOVE Trevor's collars  Awesomeness  ((hugs))


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

OMG ME TOO! the Pacific blue is my all time fav color!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol the purple is mine, but Pooh Bear is gone it was her color, lol. Peaches looks smashing in it for sure  I can't wait to see them in the 1.5" sexy as all get out


----------



## Rhetters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the blue and pink! Very nice.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Penny would have looked Stunning in that purple for sure!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Rhetters said:


> Love the blue and pink! Very nice.


 LOUD COLORS are the


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!! They look smashing. I love all the colors. That pink is screamin for sure  Very very nice they all wear them well.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

now if he had Acu camo AND electric lime green I would go broke spending. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
they are very well made and I just adore them. =3 The dogs were very happy too!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

That pink is amazing o_o I am going to need to order that Friday...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love Trevors work. His collar are fantastic!!!!! i want to get the pink on black for Vendetta.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love that pink!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I ordered the 2" black with silver stripe. Can't wait for its arrival. . But I sure do like the blue, just may have to order a blue one once the other arrives.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol PP, my niece will be totally jealous, she thought she was being original, lol. I can't wait to see your pupper in it


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im sooooo happy you like them!!! that makes my week 
they look stunning, they are very gorgeous dogs  thank you for posting and sharing.
i apologize for the shipping. that holiday messed things up big time lol.

thanks forall the kind comments, its much appreciated!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol PP, my niece will be totally jealous, she thought she was being original, lol. I can't wait to see your pupper in it


I ordered that color because Beastley is black n white. He has a stunning Stillwater one that is black with red trim but the red isn't very wide, so I know this one will look even nicer. He needs a pop of color. When I get it, I'll post a pic once I figure out how to transfer my pics to this forum. I'm not computer savvy. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol no worries, I know Beastley will rock it  And get a photobucket account, it is free and self explanitory, once you get them uploaded to photobucket just copy and paste the IMG code


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> im sooooo happy you like them!!! that makes my week
> they look stunning, they are very gorgeous dogs  thank you for posting and sharing.
> i apologize for the shipping. that holiday messed things up big time lol.
> 
> thanks forall the kind comments, its much appreciated!


Like them? oh no Trev..I LOVE THEM!!!! absolutely adore them! they are very well made and donot apologize I know how shipping is more so with holiday's. I am so excited about this next order with our 1.5 collars. =3


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Like them? oh no Trev..I LOVE THEM!!!! absolutely adore them! they are very well made and donot apologize I know how shipping is more so with holiday's. I am so excited about this next order with our 1.5 collars. =3


thank you for the kind comments!!!! it makes my week 
give the dogs lots of pats for me


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Received Nizmo's collar for Beastley, my husband was mad because I never got one for Fat Boy, I said because his neck is so large it would never fit him well, unfortunately Beastley's fat neck was too big for it too . It is a beauty though. I am going to give to a friend. She has a beautiful pittie and her furbaby is smaller then mine. Just another excuse to order another collar.:woof:


----------

